# السباكة



## أبونهاد (11 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوه المهندسين العرب اتمنى منكم انقاذي في الادوات المستخدمة للسباكة الرملية بالصور


----------



## ديدين (11 مايو 2011)

هذا ملف باور بونت أستخدمه مع طلابي لشرح عملية السباكة الرملية
يحتوي على صور الأدوات المستخدمة في عمليات السباكة الرملية

التحميل من هنا

و هذا ملف صغير و بأسلوب جد مشوق على شكل رسومات

و التحميل من هنا

تحياتي . . .


----------



## hawler_rawand (11 مايو 2011)

thanks diden


----------

